# Would like some input on selling on Etsy



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

I am giving some consideration to selling on line and would appreciate anyones comments, positive or negative, about Etsy. Also, is there any viable alternative that might be a better choice. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## DonBoston (May 25, 2014)

I love my Etsy shop. I'm about to look for a couple other Etsy-like places as well. I ship stuff out quite often. Great place to sell when you're between shows.

https://recreationsbydon.etsy.com


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on getting going.
I think etsy is most successful for small items, at relatively low cost. e.g. impulse buys @ some 'acceptable risk'

Remember people are buying online, have never seen the quality of your work, so many won't make a 'Largish' purchase, at least not initially.

If they have history with you e.g. from craft shows, they may track you down via Etsy and buy additional itmes in the off season that way.

If you build a 4000 dollar dining table…. it will likely sit for a long long time.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Selling on ETSY is all about what you are selling. Selling smaller items that can be shipped easily is good. Tables, chairs, etc. won't do very good.

You can put your items up there and if you get too busy (hopefully), you put your site on vacation mode where no more orders will come in till you turn it back on. It is a great way to test items that you are not sure about.

If you don't have your own website, it is a quick way to get one set up.


----------



## zeebro (Dec 13, 2013)

etsy is great


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

What about getting started with Etsy? What are some good practices to get started and is there an Etsy 101 guide?


----------



## TRAVLINRVT (Jun 19, 2014)

I just had my first sale after a month on Etsy, I only have 11 items for sale, some say the more items you have listed, the better chance you have of receiving orders. Also, pictures, good pictures that is something I am trying to work on. Good luck!


----------

